# text messaging viewing



## robwil2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if you can help me or not but I have an AT&T account and I have my sons phone on it,am I able to visibly see his text messaging,whats being written and received ?


----------



## jugos2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think that is possible because its illegal to do that. Even if its your very own son. There would be a lack of privacy, after all, the phones are PCs (personal computer).


----------

